# What's The Scoop On Line Breeding Cockatiels?



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

I have lived in the "dog world" as far as breeding goes, for quite some time. Traditional German methods say that 4-6 generations is optimal. I attempted to look up some articles today on the same thing for Cockatiels, but really didnt come up with anything that was all that informative.

Anyone?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

From what I read, The closest any one would get to breeding a relative bird to another relative is a Grandmother to a Grand Son, a Grandfather to a grand daughter, How ever they still say that is too close IF it must be done , then they'd go Uncle to niece, Aunt To nephew but no closer then that. 

I'm trying to get it beat into my boyfriends head you do NOT breed mother to son, dad to daughter (but his dad keeps telling him that's HOW they get the good lines in animals) 

I'm half tempted to show him the picture i seen of a tiel born with out eyes BECAUSE its mother or father was bred back to it's parent!

I looked at the pic and went and threw up MAYBE that will get him to get the **** off my back and stop bringing it up Because he knows I WON'T allow it but he thinks if he brings it up enough or says it in a different way, I'll give in - - WRONG - - this is one stand I won't back down from.


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> From what I read, The closest any one would get to breeding a relative bird to another relative is a Grandmother to a Grand Son, a Grandfather to a grand daughter, How ever they still say that is too close IF it must be done , then they'd go Uncle to niece, Aunt To nephew but no closer then that.
> 
> I'm trying to get it beat into my boyfriends head you do NOT breed mother to son, dad to daughter (but his dad keeps telling him that's HOW they get the good lines in animals)
> 
> ...


Oh boy is his father misinformed!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We had American breeders of Shepherds (I don't care what anyone says, they are AMERICAN Shepherds, not German Shepherds) argue the same things with us for years. Then you ask them about the mortality of their pups and its AMAZING when they put two and two together. The looks on their faces are priceless.

I have seen some HORRIFIC pictures of inbred dogs as well. It is more than disgusting, I agree. And yet... humans continue to do it. 

I don't ever want to become one of those humans, for sure. Which is why I asked  Eventually, per my husband (Mr. I Don't Think I Can Handle Having Birds In The House), we will be keeping at least one baby. He thinks that the Grandpa to the soon to be babies is lonely and shouldn't live too much longer without a friend.

I am going to have him decide who he thinks is "best" for Grandpa-girl or boy. My concern is if we had an "accident", ya know? It was bad enough having to get rid of the crushed egg the other day-especially because I knew it was fertile  I don't want to go through that again!


----------

